# Champagne trip



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Any other club members going on the March/April trip?


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I think there's a few that have expressed an interest in this thread. I'm booked in for the October one.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Me too , October.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I got the official invite for the Champagne trips from Audi a few weeks ago, but based on Audi's trip planning track record, at least one of the trips this year will probably get canned at the last minute.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've never received the invite!
It seems everybody else did that went last time. Audi did email me so I could let everyone else know about it, but no invite for me. :'(

Maybe I'm not welcome this time. I don't think I was that badly behaved last time!

Maybe it was coz Kate tried to kill one of the hosts at the Pommery Champagne house with a sabre!! (yes, I know I should have used "anti-red eye"!):


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Very scary ! Is tht how Kate chops off body parts then ?

Paul , YOU started this thread in events on January 16th !


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That doesn't mean I got a letter inviting me to attend though.

Sulk, sulk. :'(



I don't think we will go anyway as we have the Euro tour shortly afterwards.


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Me/us two...too.

have you "booked" your places yet guys?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

I've booked up for the March trip anybody else?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> I've booked up for the March trip anybody else?


I'm going to check if there are any places left


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> I'm going to check if there are any places left


There are and it coincides with the weekend away I promised Gemma for her birthday. I just hope it doesn't get cancelled again, although from past experience it's the Autumn one that's harder to fill.

Anyone else other than pas55 going?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks for the prompt guys - just signed up for the Oct trip. ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Great ! T7 someone to drink Badoit with !


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I hope no one is betting their house on getting a go in a V6. 

Latest update (although this is not to say final decision) in answer to my query about whether the 3.2 cars will definately on be on the Spring Champagne trip:

"it is looking doubtful as the car has yet to pass official sign off from the factory"

:-/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

October one looks prommising for me


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Yep, glad I'm booked on the October one, lets just hope they get enough bookings and don't have to cancel.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

> I hope no one is betting their house on getting a go in a V6.
> 
> Latest update (although this is not to say final decision) in answer to my query about whether the 3.2 cars will definately on be on the Spring Champagne trip:
> 
> ...


Would have been a bonus,but I'll ;D ;D have to drink more champagne to dull the senses if it does'nt come off!!!!!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I've had confirmation that there will be no V6 there, but that was just going to be an added bonus.

I'm really looking forward to this weekend, but just hope the weather holds out as the forecast is relatively lousy


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Have a good time B3EVS I've had to cancel (wife's mother died last week).May re-book for October.
Regards cars,Alison at HQ said only cars there will be there will be the cars people bring!!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Just back from an ab fab weekend. So good that we promptly put our names down for October, by which time we should have the V6. We can't wait to go do it all again.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm glad you enjoyed it.

It's a great weekend and highly recommended.


----------

